# Water heater, elec., power surge problem ???



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I changed a bad lower heating element for a customer back in July of this year, since then the area has had 2 power outages and each time I had to go back and reset the reset botton at the water heater , Can this be a power surge ? The customer also says the water gets real hot before they lose power , I live a few blocks away from their house and i know we've lost power the same time they have, someone suggested it maybe the other heating element causing it to do that. Thanks in advance.


Try to send these jobs overseas !!!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

well, I called the tech support line for your particular water heater. I got "Sam" on the phone. I had a tough time understanding him through the accent (sounded like he might be in/from India:whistling ) and tried to explain the situation. The best help he gave me was to turn the water heater off and re-boot it. I told him that wouldn't work and asked for his supervisor. 45 mins later (being on hold the whole time) I just hung up.

Actually, it's possible that surges could do it, but it's also possible that the element could do it too. I'm kind of leaning towards the new element or something in the water heater simply because many houses are getting the same blackout/surge, but only the waterheater you screwed up (er...fixed:jester: ) is tripping the internal reset.

Are all the wires/connections tight? Right size element? T-stat set right? How old is the water heater? What caused the 1st element to go bad?(Typically don't go bad on their own, same problem still existing?)

Good luck


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

mahlere said:


> well, I called the tech support line for your particular water heater. I got "Sam" on the phone. I had a tough time understanding him through the accent (sounded like he might be in/from India:whistling ) and tried to explain the situation. The best help he gave me was to turn the water heater off and re-boot it. I told him that wouldn't work and asked for his supervisor. 45 mins later (being on hold the whole time) I just hung up.
> 
> Actually, it's possible that surges could do it, but it's also possible that the element could do it too. I'm kind of leaning towards the new element or something in the water heater simply because many houses are getting the same blackout/surge, but only the waterheater you screwed up (er...fixed:jester: ) is tripping the internal reset.
> 
> ...


The heater is 10 years old, the element was burned out, but the customer also told me in the past 5 years she has replaced the same element twice , I installed the same element a few dowers down from this customer same area and hasn't had a problem with hers.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

tzzzz216 said:


> I changed a bad lower heating element for a customer back in July of this year, since then the area has had 2 power outages and each time I had to go back and reset the reset botton at the water heater , Can this be a power surge ? The customer also says the water gets real hot before they lose power , I live a few blocks away from their house and i know we've lost power the same time they have, someone suggested it maybe the other heating element causing it to do that. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Try to send these jobs overseas !!!


p.s I also installed another element about the same time maybe in May a block away from this house and they haven't had any problems.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I recommend a good incanol element if you can get them. The generic supply house brand or hardware store brand seem to fail prematurely.

Power surge problems can definately cause the high limit to trip. Its a thermal circuit breaker of sorts. I'm not an electrician, so perhaps one of our electricians will know more about it.

If she is complaining that her water got too hot just before it trips, check the lower t/stat for proper shut off. Even with power problems, the lower t/stat should be performing properly.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

tzzz.. State has a great troubleshooting guide that requires an ampmeter if you have one to determine that all is well with the heater. I can find a copy online if you'd like.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Double-A said:


> tzzz.. State has a great troubleshooting guide that requires an ampmeter if you have one to determine that all is well with the heater. I can find a copy online if you'd like.


Thanks for the info Double-A I sure would appricate that if can get more information, Thanks again.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You know it could be the stats causing this, replace both the upper and lower stats, see if that works for you, tripped breaker in heater and overheating will indicate bad stats.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You know it could be the stats causing this, replace both the upper and lower stats, see if that works for you, tripped breaker in heater and overheating will indicate bad stats.


Thanks Ron !


----------

